# Australian C.V format



## getusoverthere (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, first post on the site and would like some advice on C.V's, my family and i are going to the Leeds expo in April after umming and ahhing for 3 years about emmigrating, now we have made a decision to move and i've read a few threads giving the advice to take a handfull of updated CV's to give out to prospective employment agents, my question is:- is an Australian C.V wrote out in the same format as a U.K C.V ? my C.V is about 2 yr old now and needs updating with my new employment details so now is a good time to change the format to appeal to an Australian audience.
Also does anybody know what the job prospects would be in OZ for myself, i am a chemical production technician with 16 yrs experience, is there much call for operators in Australia's oil/gas/chemical industry.
Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum!

The Australian's call a CV a résumé. Here are some websites that give you an idea of how one should be set out.

Improve your resume

Career Advice & Research - Write a great resume, cover letters, interview tips, salary information & more
(go to the 'Resume and covering letter advice")

Sample Resumes: Chronological, Functional and Plain Text

One thing to remember, the covering letter is almost as import as the résumé so take time crafting that as well.

Have you thought of going to an expo? I say that because if you are in your field/nursing/mining/have a trade, you could be offered sponsorship. I'd definitely contact a migration agent to get some guidance (particularly on which visa to apply for), their first consultation should be free with no obligation to sign up with them.

Good luck!

Dolly


----------



## getusoverthere (Feb 29, 2008)

cheers for the advice dolly, yes we are attending an expo next month so we need to update both our cv's, by the way my wife is a lecturer in historic and contextual studies (dont ask) at a local art college, would an expo be of benefit to her line of work aswell ?


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi there,
I went to the expo in Edinburgh a week ago and I just had my standard C.V that I use here. If you have a job that is in demand I dont think they are bothered about the standard of your cv. I will give you some advice though dont bother paying £5.00 for the seminars as they are a waste of time and are not informative. Your best bet is going around all of the stalls and get as much info as possible. I found it a really useful day but I had a headache by the time it had finished. I had an interview there and then which was a bonus.
write down questions that you want to ask so you dont forget.
Good luck
Janice


----------



## getusoverthere (Feb 29, 2008)

cheers Janice, it looks like our jobs aren't on the skill shortage list that i've seen (SOL) but i know mine is on the (ENSOL) so it might stand us in good stead at getting over there, fingers crossed.
sean.


----------

